# Mercedes Sprinter base 316CDi



## ojibway

Hi all you motorhomers

Can anyone tell me about the *Mercedes Sprinter base 316CDi *motorhomes. I am looking at a newish Rapido on this base.

Seeing as my son and daughter both own A class MBs (and have had some pretty serious problems with them) I am concerned about the sheer cost of maintaining a Mercedes. Does the Sprinter get good reviews? (I've looked on the net and can't find any) Do they get serviced at commercial MB dealers? Are they more competitively priced than private MB car dealerships? Are you happy with yours?

I'd really appreciate some feedback on this as it may well influence and help me in my purchase.

Thanks for your time.

By the way, we are sort of new to motohome-ing, having had a break of some 35 years! I converted my VW van into a really nice little camper in the early 70s, even painted it bright yellow with red trim! Took it to Switzerland and Spain. In between we have tented, caravaned, boated - are these the right terms? - and then tented again, oh, and stayed in the odd hotel too (but you lose the freedom in a hotel). Now its time to treat ourselves to a nice motorhome and maybe join the snowbirds!


----------



## peedee

Well mine has just had its 4th service and MOT at the local commercial. dealer. I have had no problems whatsoever in 4 years and 35,000 miles of motoring. Average cost of basic service and MOT is £150, compariable to a large family car I would think and cheaper thatn some Fiat servicing costs I have heard about.

peedee


----------



## Anonymous

Thanks peedee, you've helped a lot with that. I think I'll go for it.

ojibway


----------



## 92997

*Rapido Mercedes*

I have had my Rapido 779M for 2 years.
Superb to drive 2.7 litre with Auto Sprintshift and Cruise Control is the most relaxed driving especially on motorways but also to keep within speed limits.
Service at Main MB dealer all OK with no significant problems and cost only slightly more than for previous Peugeot vehicles. However when warranty has expired I shall consider going back to my local firm who specialise in servicing commercial vehicles and when required also do MOT giving great service at very much lower costs. 
All the best with your choice.
bernardbg


----------



## ojibway

Thanks Bernardbg. All reassuring especially as I am now commited and am picking up the vehicle end Jan.
ojibway


----------



## androidGB

Totally agree with BernardBG, I've also got Sprintshift and cruise and it really is very relaxing to drive and with 156BHP hills aren't too much of a problem.

Only had mine a short while so no feedback on servicing, but used to run MB commercials without major problems


----------



## 93158

We have had our Rapido 972M for 3 years. Don't regret the decision one bit! The merc 316 with sprintshift and cruise control is great. We have been to the Arctic Circle, Russia, Morocco etc etc and have had no problems. It is serviced here in France by the local Merc HGV dealer.


----------

